# need help quick...



## sweetie pie (Jul 13, 2011)

hi girls, i done my test on friday like i was ment to as was over the moon to get a BFP...so happy. i was in hospital at the time and got the nurse to do another one just to be sure and it came back bfp again. as i have ifv and have waited for 10 years to get this baby i was worried,when i came home from hospital i bought a pack of tests and tested again on monday and the line was getting darker,woo hoo i thought. so tested again this morning and the line took ages to show up so done another to strips in the meantime. all 3 strips are lighter than this first ones and i am now frecking that that the pregnancy hormone is leaving my body...is this pregnancy leaving me?? i and only 5 days over my 2ww and dont have my scan with the royal for another 3 weeks. i am very worried that my chance has been taken away from me. has this happened to anyone before who has went on to have a healthy baby??  sweetie pie xxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

hi there,

not in ireland but didn't want to read and run

please try not to worry - the tests all vary, it depends on the brand of test, the individual pack of tests, the time of day, how much you have/have not drunk etc etc etc
I know how hard it is, but it's really best to stop testing if you can - it only causes more worry   
honestly, the dark/lightness of the preg test is not a good indicator at all

if you're really worried and it's making you ill with worry, then I would suggest having blood tests 48 hours apart to check that your HCG levels are rising nicely. your clinic may do this for you or you can probably find a private clinic or GP to do it (although this may be expensive and I'm not sure how it works in Ireland)

otherwise think positive thoughts, hang in there and all the best for your scan
Suitcase
x


----------



## Em05 (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi Sweetiepie,

I agree, lots of factors effect the tests, they really should be done on first wee of the morning. I found the clear blue digital the best as those lines just wrecked my head, like yourself I was analysing the darkness of of lines etc, at least with the digital there is none of that. Asda sell them 2 for £8 at mo. Do one of them and then try leave testing til your scan as you'll only torture yourself.

Best of luck with your scan xxx


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

Sweetiepie, maybe if you leave testing for a few days to allow the pregnancy hormone to build up, as the other girls have said, lots of things affect the tests. Would blood tests be available to you

Katie


----------



## sweetie pie (Jul 13, 2011)

thanks girls, i feel alot better now knowing that all is prob ok, at least the line is there so i will try not to be testing again. thanks so much for ur advice at this head wrecking time   xxx


----------



## Em05 (Jun 15, 2011)

No probs, I feel your pain as I too am awaiting my 7 week scan. Feel I can't relax til I see all is ok. All we can do is look after ourselves as best we can til then. If only we could fast forward time eh!! X


----------



## mollycat (Jan 14, 2007)

hiya sweetie pie,

my tests were never dark and took ages to show up, i really think it is down to the type of tests.... just wanted to say a
massive congratulations to you and you DH... wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy


----------



## lastchancer (Mar 11, 2011)

Hi SweetiePie - firstly massive congratulationson your BFP - please post on the June/July/Aug thread so i'm not a lonley BFPer anymore ! 

Secondly - i also took loads of tests as i didnt believe it was true and there was a multicolour of shades on all of them and that was using the same brand of tests - i am now 11 wks today and have been for 2 scans with heartbeat strong and bubba moving around all over the place.

try now to relax and make sure you are looking after yourself and your babba(s) - and yes i know thats easier said than done !

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lorna1547 (Sep 6, 2011)

Hi

Exactly the same thing happened to me, and I thought " god, my pregnancy is over".  It was actually just down to the fact that some preg tests are more sensitive than others etc.  I became a complete nutter before I went to the hospital to have it confirmed, not only was I convinced that the preg hormone was leaving me, I became a complete neurotic knicker checker  everytime I went to the bathroom.  Then 2 days later, got it confirmed at the hospital with an hcg level of 260.  So it just goes to show you.

You will be fine hon and congrats on the BFP. xxx


----------



## wee emma (Nov 15, 2007)

two lines always means bfp    regardless of the colour. 

the tests don't pick up the amount/quantity of hormone there is, only that its there.


----------

